# Early Morning Wade......More Reds



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

Limit of reds in 2 hours....Nice big reds.....Not barely keepers........Redfish magic, strawberry with a white tail rigged with a spro swivel and the weedless texas tackle set up. 1 foot of water casting to any signs of movement. Also had to trout to take home. Any bad day of fishing beats a good day of work. My secret hole is on the deep side of dagger island wading up close to the island.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice reds!!


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice catch


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

ShaloowMinded said:


> Limit of reds in 2 hours....Nice big reds.....Not barely keepers........Redfish magic, strawberry with a white tail rigged with a spro swivel and the weedless texas tackle set up. 1 foot of water casting to any signs of movement. Also had to trout to take home. Any bad day of fishing beats a good day of work. My secret hole is on the deep side of dagger island wading up close to the island.


shhhhh shhhhh.....Dont go telling people that!!!!lol lol Thats where I do well also this time of year!!


----------



## redfishflyfisherdds (Mar 16, 2005)

ShaloowMinded said:


> My secret hole is on the deep side of dagger island wading up close to the island.


I'm sure it is...good pics, good subject matter, but I call BS on your honesty of giving away your fishing "hotspot"....just fish.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

good job , the whole city is a fishing spot, but it is not fare that you get to fish corpus and i get to fish in houston . our catch and release program is to bring your own fish and then catch it . when i grow up , i am fishing corpus , may be even this year


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Skinny reds with big heads. I hope your not fishing the Springfield ****. BTW I recognize the land mark in front of your face. Personally I wouldn' eat any bottom feeders from that area.


----------



## Troutslurp (Dec 19, 2004)

Super Nice


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Is the deep side of Dagger the one that is closer to the ICW?

Hate to potlick your spot, but I've only been to Dagger once and I'm still learning the area. I will be down there next weekend.

Thanks!
Soap


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

nice catch dude..


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL....Some one please tell galavtraz that I dont fish anywhere near galveston or springfield.....And Im sure if he ever caught any fish hed eat the thing whole bones in all.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice report!!!!


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

haha. He doesn't fish, he plays on myspace.



ShaloowMinded said:


> LOL....Some one please tell galavtraz that I dont fish anywhere near galveston or springfield.....And Im sure if he ever caught any fish hed eat the thing whole bones in all.


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

LOL Thats what I thought. Also who ever was calling BS....Post up some recent pics of your catches. Maybe even one on a fly.....like ur handle(online name) says.


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Great fish!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Nice!! Hopefully I have a day like that soon.


----------



## RP459 (May 11, 2005)

Nice pics and a good report. And here I am at work wish fishin'...!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

once again; NICE!


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

galvetraz said:


> Skinny reds with big heads. I hope your not fishing the Springfield ****. BTW I recognize the land mark in front of your face. Personally I wouldn' eat any bottom feeders from that area.


i can promise you!! you have absolutely no idea where this picture was taken...

unless you have a helicopter. haha


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*in fact i had a very similar experience that day!!*

except i was using a rattle trap with a single hook! oh yea and that spray on crab scent!

p.s. and you know come to think about it, later in the day the water there did start to burn!!! i wouldnt fish there either... ha


----------



## ShaloowMinded (Mar 6, 2008)

Awsome pictures.....Im glad you were able to come.....You need to come more often....That stringer looks awful familiar.....


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Somone tell me..please. Dagger Island's in Corpus and I recognize that land mark. I think it's funny your giving away your "honey hole" in that pic. I hope everyone and there brother's there tomorrow. Springfield is a fictional place on the Simpsons, I bet you thought it was a honey hole in GB. I was being sarcastic. BTW I like to use the larger bones for tooth picks and jewelry.



ShaloowMinded said:


> LOL....Some one please tell galavtraz that I dont fish anywhere near galveston or springfield.....And Im sure if he ever caught any fish hed eat the thing whole bones in all.


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

sweet!! I like the first pic!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Was drifting the south side of JFK causway a couple weeks ago with similar results. I'm thinking these reds are tide runners. Buoys on the ICW were leaning.

BTW, tried the redfish magic spinnerbaits for the first time and they are winners.


----------



## soggybottom (Aug 8, 2006)

​nice fish​​​


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

*redfish magic blades!*

they not only work for reds but for bass! This past summer I caught a 5lb bass on one with the red and white tail! actually for bass thats all I throw besides topwaters! here are a few! The last one is the big bass!


----------

